

Why your startup will probably fail - mikeshark
http://www.shoestringlaunch.com/2012/05/why-your-startup-will-probably-fail/
I wrote this for a local start up blog in Australia, thought it might be relevant to post on here.
======
acoyfellow
I just sent this link to my co-founder. It's something I want him reading the
moment he wakes up today!

Great read! I resonate with so many things said here.

I was buying into everything before I even knew what the business was, but
after some clicking I like your idea behind Bislr.com even more.

~~~
mikeshark
Thanks! Really appreciate it.

